# Bolivian Ram spawning help (pics inside)



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

I have 2 male and 2 female Bolivian Rams that I bought about a month ago. They still don't look like they have paired up. For all thoes who have sucsessfuly spawned bolivians , how long did it take for them to pair up? I have read most of the articals on bolivian ram breeding. Any advice or insight would be awesome.

My tank is 46 Gallon, 77F... 7.2 Ph I do 25% weekly water changes with the new water being slightly cooler than the existing tank water.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

I have 1 Pair of Bolivian ram's..... First off you should try and switch to some kind of sand substrate over gravel. they like to sift through the sand and dig pits for the fry. If you cannot switch to gravel try putting a small terracotta pot inside in the back some where.

The rams like to spawn for me at higher temps at 79*

Feeding them Brine Shrimp. Or Blood worms. this will cause them to go into a feeding frenzy, which in turn will cause them to color up and maybe even display mating behavior.

Other than that there is not much more you can do than wait. For me it did take a year and many differnt set ups of my tank. I found the more room they have at the front of the tank the better.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

That huge crinkly plant in the back ground is awesome what is it? Do you have Co2 in there?

Anyways, I always found the most success spawning bolivians at a pH of about 7.8 and a kH and gH of 7-10. At a lower pH they are noticeably less interested in spawning. Also as mentioned a lot of protein helps. They appreciate things like frozen mysis shrimp. Frozen bloodworms are also appreciated but their natural diet is mostly small crustaceans.

If you have a male and a female that is a good setup for them. I'd try adding a few more large dark rocks and increasing the protein in their diet a bit.


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replys...

*aquariam*... The "crinkly" plant is Aponogeton ulvaceus. I do *not* have Co2 or a lot of light. For some reason this plant thrives in my set up.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

It sounds like you're doing all the right things. Maybe they're too young still? How big are they?

My Bolivians bred once a month at a pH of 7.4 and temperature of 79. I bought a pair and waited to see what they would do. After a week and a half, I added a few more bolivians, and a big male out of that group 'chose' the female from the first pair. I took out all the other Bolivians and within about 4 days, they had spawned. I don't know what to tell you :-( Sometimes it takes a lot of patience.

I agree with the bloodworms comment. Try that.

Sand is also pretty important for eartheaters. If You don't want to take out all your substrate, you can put a patch of sand in one part of the tank. If you surround it with stones, it won't be as likely to mix with your other substrate. Sand looks much better though, so you may eventually want to switch to it anyway :wink: It also only costs about $3 for an entire 50lb bag, which might be all you'll need for this tank. Your tank looks great though--it seems like the fish have sufficient cover to feel comfortable. Their coloring also tells me that they're pretty comfortable in their new home. Good job with that :thumb:

Good luck!


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

This is my first time keeping cichlids and I love the personality of the bolivian rams. Do you guys think their tank mates might be keeping them from spawning? I have 8 tiger barbs in there with the rams. I think I have the space to add one more female.

I feed them freeze dried bloodwoorms a couple times a week, maybe I'll buy some frozen bloodworms to try out.

I would love to go 100% sand, but I have so many plants... I'll try adding a patch of sand to the front of the tank as Isis24 suggested. I have been wanting to add a patch and I think the light color of PFS would blend nice into the light color of my gravel.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## xTmDarren (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine just spawned with a ph of 6.8, temp at 78.. with PFS...

Also it took all of 5 to 6 months for mine to pair up and have little babies 

best of luck


----------



## Cvurb (Apr 12, 2010)

I have had two successful spawnings with Bolivians (My pair still has some fry with them). 
At first I had all gravel, then I slowly started switching to sand in patches, but now most of the tank is sand! The Bolivians really do not like gravel. pH is not really and issue with Bolivians (But they prefer more acidic) and they love plants. Mine were 2-3 months old from the first time they spawned, and the males have more of a orange instead of yellow. The female gets very beautiful when she has a batch of fry too.
Good luck!


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome..

Cvurb, I'm assuming you have a planted tank... How did you incorporate the sand with your plants? I'm gonna make a sandy patch in the front of my tank where I do not have any plants.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

My 50g tank has 1 pair of rams and 1 pair of angel fish. 2 amazon swords lined against the back and 6 river stones rounded along the back and on top of plants. My swords are lightly out of the sand to create a nice root system but still rooted enough to give them nutrition.

I currently am housing my first double spawn and hopefully my first good ram spawn. The parents seem to be doing well and the first few times it was the female doing all the work the male is chipping in now and it looks great. my angel fish have also spawned right on my filter lol. i have a fluval so intake valve is now covered with eggs. Just thought id give my 2 cents


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

well you guys...

I add a nice little patch of sand to the front of the tank and the rams love it!

...stupid me forgot about my assassian snalis and now I can't find them anywhere. I hope they'll be able to dig them selfs out of the gravel. :-?


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

The dominate male wont let anyone near his sand...


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

The reason being is because you have created the perfect spawning point for them ... A female ram will chalange your male soon enough watch out for a pair!!!


----------



## Evan805 (Apr 19, 2010)

Newbreed said:


> The reason being is because you have created the perfect spawning point for them ... A female ram will chalange your male soon enough watch out for a pair!!!


I feel like I'm finally on the right track... Shortly after posting thoes pictures with the sand the dominate male let the larger of my female into the "sandy area." He continued to chase off the other rams, but would allow the one female to hang out. Then for the first time I noticed him gill flaring and body curling when she was near. This went on for a hour or two until the lights went out.

Thank you all for your input... If anything exciting happens I'll post updated pictures in the *BRC = Bolivian Ram Club* thread.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

That's great! It definitely sounds like something is going to happen


----------



## Cvurb (Apr 12, 2010)

NICE! I just removed the plants then replanted them. But you will definately have a spawn, good job! It will go on for about a day, and the male and then the female will start twitching.


----------

